# Did you know of the "DirecTV Basic" package for $9.99/month?



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Did you know there was a $9.99/month package with 16 channels (OK, so most are shopping or religious channels) for DirecTV?

http://www.directv.com/images/pdf/WorDirectLineup3_n.pdf

It's listed under their International Programming category and is the minimum package required to subscribe to any of the International packages.

They also have a "DirecTV Preferred Choice" package for $29.99/month with 55 (real) channels including the majors... Sci-Fi, USA, ABC Family, BBC America, ESPN, CNN, TNT, et. al.

And both include 50 XM music channels.

It's actually got me thinking about just leaving my account active (just had Comcast installed and am moving to Series 3's) so my 3 HR10-250's can continue recording OTA stuff... at $9.99 + 2x$4.99 it's not really a bad deal.

I can't find anything that says DirecTV Basic or even Preferred Choice can't be bought all by itself. Anyone ever looked into it?


----------



## eelton (Jun 10, 2001)

If it's really possible to subscribe to DirecTV Basic alone, I wish I had known that before selling my HR10-250.

I wanted to keep it for OTA recording, so I called DirecTV and asked what the minimum package I could subscribe to was. I was told $29.99 a month. I specifically asked if I could subscribe to the HD package alone, and was told no. I wonder what the reply would have been if I asked about DirecTV Basic.

$30 a month would have been too much for OTA recording, but $10 (assuming they didn't start charging for DVR service after my lifetime was transferred to an S3) would have been OK.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

The Preferred Choice package looks pretty good. When I first signed up for DirecTV (1997) it was $29.99 per month for their Select Choice package - which appears to be a subset of Preferred Choice. Select Choice didn't have the SciFi channel - which is why I upgraded to Total Choice. I wonder if you can get Preferred Choice in the US?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

ForrestB said:


> I wonder if you can get Preferred Choice in the US?


DirecTV only services the US (well, the division of DirecTV we're talking about, anyway); those "International Packages" are for US subscribers.


----------



## wesmills (Mar 8, 2006)

Basic and Preferred Choice are only available if you have an international package to go with them. Supposedly, the billing system won't even let them stand alone on an account (i.e. if you drop the international package you were paying for, the system won't allow it until another base package is chosen).

Would be nice, but I'd have a riot on my hands for dropping Boomerang..


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Did you know there was a $9.99/month package with 16 channels (OK, so most are shopping or religious channels) for DirecTV?
> 
> http://www.directv.com/images/pdf/WorDirectLineup3_n.pdf
> 
> ...


Can you add the HD package onto that basic package with 16 channels? That would be perfect for me right now.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

wesmills said:


> Basic and Preferred Choice are only available if you have an international package to go with them. Supposedly, the billing system won't even let them stand alone on an account (i.e. if you drop the international package you were paying for, the system won't allow it until another base package is chosen).
> 
> Would be nice, but I'd have a riot on my hands for dropping Boomerang..


There is a $4.99/month International Package, so it's still not an unreasonable amount.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So basically $15 a month to be able to get the guide data for OTA and the one CTS channel in addition to the basic channels? Does it include SD locals also?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> So basically $15 a month to be able to get the guide data for OTA and the one CTS channel? Does it include SD locals also?


I've seen no reference to locals anywhere regarding those packages.

*sigh*... just found this (http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/channelChart2.jsp?assetId=1200051):

To get CTS service, you must first subscribe to KoreanDirect service ($26.99/mo.) or KoreanDirect II service ($31.99).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Sky TG24 looks OK, though... $9.99/month.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/channelChart2.jsp?assetId=1200048

Also Hype TV at $9.99/month.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/packProg/channelChart2.jsp?assetId=1200019


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So I might as well just subscribe to the $29.99 Preferred Choice package for now and also add the HD. I'm OK with that for now since Comcast is charging $50 less than normal per month for a year. But by summer I guess I'll have to drop DirecTV whether Comcast has HDNet or not. If they enable MRV for the S3 I could get by with only one HDTiVo on the account until I drop DirecTV entirely.
I guess i ned to make a decision shortly. I just "moved" again tonight, back to the proper address so I shouldn't be able to receive NBCE HD anymore but I don't need it anymore anyway since my OTA seems solid now for NBC plus the cable has the HD channel too.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

So was anyone able to get the basic package?


----------



## samo (Oct 7, 1999)

aaronwt said:


> So was anyone able to get the basic package?


As Doug mentioned, you need to subscribe to one of International packages along with basic. The problem for the people who don't need an International cannels is not the extra $10/month fee, but the fact that you are also required to pay for an extra oval Dish and installation to receive programming from 95 deg International satellite. At the end of the day, it is not worth it.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Is Para Todas considered one of the International packages? I have that package and just have the single round dish, since I don't care about the channels that are on the other satellite. I don't think they will force you install the new dish, they just want your monthly fee.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just switched to the Family package yesterday for $29.99 plus the HD tier. I'll keep it at that and gradually remove my DirecTV TiVos over the next 4 months. Hopefully they will implement MRV for the S3 and I'll be able to remove all but one of my boxes for HDNet channels.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

The Flush said:


> I don't think they will force you install the new dish, they just want your monthly fee.


EXACTLY - just tell them you ALREADY have the required dishes; how will D* know the difference on THEIR end...


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

I get Total Choice Limited for $36.99, which includes locals. I cannot find a channel listing on the Directv website!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I don't think they have that any more. Locals are also included in the Family programming package and all the Total choice packages now.
The chocies now are
Family Choice -- $29.99
Total Choice -- $44.99
Total Choice Plus -- $49.99
Total Choice Premier -- $99.99
All include Local channels

Here is a link to the lineups for each package.
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/comparePackages.jsp?tab=0&assetId=500012

http://www.directv.com/see/pdf/chnllineup.pdf


----------

